# Mako Shark WE CAUGHT



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here are some pictures of a MAKO we caught 2 days ago out of galveston.. We had one more but the line was cut by accident. Oh by the way Never got to put it on a scale so lets hear some guesses on what it weighed..


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

What were ya'll fishing for when you caught him on that bandit rig? Snapper?

You're lucky you got him on that rig. 

LJ93


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Looks like that boat could use a little wash...


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

LJ,

We did not catch it on that rig. we had a seven strand cable. we saw two swimming around the boat.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Commercial snapper boat?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How far out were you?


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

So, explain why you had to kill it. Did you want the fins for your soup, or was it a macho thing? The last one I saw get caught went entirely to waste. I suppose you and your buds can eat all that meat or I guess you can always put the jaws in the garage to collect dust. This thread is a Major Disappointment. Drshark


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Don't read it then!!!!*



DRSHARK said:


> So, explain why you had to kill it. Did you want the fins for your soup, or was it a macho thing? The last one I saw get caught went entirely to waste. I suppose you and your buds can eat all that meat or I guess you can always put the jaws in the garage to collect dust. This thread is a Major Disappointment. Drshark


Don't like it? Then Don't read or view it!!! Great Catch Angler1!!


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Throw em a bone, I didnt hear ANY uproar when that captain on the Big E caught that mako. Whether he ate it, or fed the poor, or just kept the jaws, he can keep it for whatever reason he wants, as long as its legal.


Kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, I couldn't agree with you more Dr. Shark about killing this magnificent animal. I was having the same thoughts on the Big E trip I took in late Oct. when the capt. caught that mako (which weighed around 500lbs) as well out there and slugged it twice with a 20 gauge just to take pictures with it on the docks. Shame...shame...shame!..Oh well, another magnificent animal wasted.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

**** Shark you in a bad mood or is it just that time of the month...?

Angler thats a great catch & I hope to get one for myself one day.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice catch. How far out were you.? Woody


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Very nice catch, Angler 1.

After all the sharks I caught this past year both inshore and offshore, I think it's good to keep a few now and then.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice catch, I don't care what anybody says, I could find 101 ways to cook mako steaks. I don't know about the soup.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Eugene - 

Don't listen to the limp wristed weenies - they OBVIOUSLY are ignorant about the absolutely fantastic meat that comes from a Mako - could be the best table fair in the whole ocean.

Great catch!! I'll go shark fishing with you ANYTIME!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

That will be some fine eating for yourself, friends, and then some! Congrats on a wonderful catch!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am Chinese scientist . Must have fins for research. Please send private message. Sumyungguy.

Kim Lee Phd.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Great catch and those who don't know it is some good eating too. 
joker


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

You beat me to it. lol. I would guess it weighed close to 300lbs. Mako is one of the best eating fish out there, I wouldnt throw back a 300lb tuna either. Nice catch and non release.



Pinfish said:


> I am Chinese scientist . Must have fins for research. Please send private message. Sumyungguy.
> 
> Kim Lee Phd.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Fine catch, angler! definately a trophy by trophy standards. but..........
I can't believe I'm saying this, but I might actually agree w/ the Doc on this one.
I, for one, love shark meat, specifically mako & thresher. I also like Striper, Largemouth,etc. 
W/ the current Ideologies pointing towards releasing the big, mature breeders &
harvesting the smaller fish which are supposedly more abundant.
As a mere layman when it comes to marine biology, I find myself in a quandry.
so I will side on the top of the fence. A fine trophy, W/ plenty of good eats,but think twice before harvesting another one that size. Besides, do you really want to mess w/ another toothy bastard like that? Man. Really makes you feel where you're at on the food chain out there.
Regardless, congratulations on a great catch!
tight lines
-Brian


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Great catch! I have alot of respect for all the animals/fish I kill. I respect the animal by killing it not only for the thrill but for the table. In fact, I would eat the antlers of the bucks I have shot but I haven't found a good recipe yet. More power to you as long as your not commercially havesting for fins and disgarding the meat which I don't get the sense that is the case. I am 100% sure that if the "table" was turned he "mako" would eat you just as you are going to eat him.

Bon Apetite,
AGF


----------



## bigkahuna (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks to be @ 400lbs, but hard to tell since there is no smiling angler standing next to it.

Mako tastes pretty good, ive been told its the only shark to have a urinary bladder, hence not having to cut its tial off to prevent the foul odors and taste.

I have caught and kept several, and ate every bit of it.

Did you get you get any good jumps?

The last one I caught jumped as high as the tuna tower on the 54 Hatteras we were on.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

any ovaries showing yet?


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Is it a shrimpboat? Also on our 40hr in September, we saw a big mako like that jump, and so we trolled around a kingfish on what I think was a 12/0 senator. Too bad it didnt hit, cuz that woulda been cool to see.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2006)

I couldn't agree with you more "Always", I have eaten mako many times and yes, quite a delicacy. My expressed opinion is soley mine and I am more than sure that "Angler" had great memories and stories of that trophy he caught and that he treated his aquaintences to one of the best eating fish in the big pond. My motto has always been "don't kill it unless ur gonna eat it"....Tight lines my friends.....


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Great catch!!!!!! but...
Would not gutting the shark immediatly hurt the quality of the meat???


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If I had the chance and could land that monster I would. Great pics and great catch.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> You beat me to it. lol. I would guess it weighed close to 300lbs. Mako is one of the best eating fish out there, I wouldnt throw back a 300lb tuna either. Nice catch and non release.


No ! I am really scientist ! No LOL ! Just data !! You beat me , I beat you !

Kim Lee Phd.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

View Post







Today, 05:43 PM Remove user from ignore list
DRSHARK This message is hidden because *DRSHARK* is on your ignore list

at it again i assume...
great catch Eugene , thanks for posting the pic;s....Mike


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice catch and I guess you sold her or took her home for yourself so nothing wasted, Congrats!!

Dr. Greenpeace.. I didn't know you were such a wuss, If I ever post a pic of a big mako trust me he won't go to waste.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

If you look at the third picture you can see the SHARK is already gutted. and as it is also gutted in the picture that is hanging from the fork lift. the SHARK had 18 red snapper and one 3 ft shark in his stomach.



fonz said:


> Great catch!!!!!! but...
> Would not gutting the shark immediatly hurt the quality of the meat???


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

Great catch Angler 1 - can anybody answer his original question - "How much do you think this fish weighs"?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

280-350 but hard to tell in those pics. Come on Angler 1 tell us how big and most of all how deep of water.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Dr. Shark,

Sorry you feel this way and i promise none of this SHARK went to waste.

OH, about this thread being a Major Disappointment, You my friend are the BIG DISAPPOINTMENT. Sorry i catch fish and not make long stories of fishing trips someone else took me on.

Angler 1

I really don't know what it weighed but it took 4 of us to lift it in the boat.
And true story it was caught in 91ft of water



DRSHARK said:


> So, explain why you had to kill it. Did you want the fins for your soup, or was it a macho thing? The last one I saw get caught went entirely to waste. I suppose you and your buds can eat all that meat or I guess you can always put the jaws in the garage to collect dust. This thread is a Major Disappointment. Drshark


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome catch-CONGRATS. If it's legal then more power to you. I would have done the same. Too all the critics-Didn't your momma tell you if you don't have something nice to say then don't say it at all!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I would probably keep it also. great meat. yo sharky, Ill help pull that tampon out when we hit the docks in venice in a month. lol

make sure you let the 200 lb tuna go so I can catch it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

People like that is the reason i dont post.. Great cath..I bet he pulled a little bit!!


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice catch Angler1! I wouldn't bother responding to the "peta" people. You know as well as I do their freezer is prolly full of tuna. Ironic..


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

> Sorry i catch fish and not make long stories of fishing trips someone else took me on.


now thats funny right thar, dont care who you are,,,


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

sweet catch you got there gene. can i have the jaws. if not the jaws, how about a tooth?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

From the looks of this thread, some sharks taste good, some taste like a ss.

a


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the Mako steaks Eugene! Hopefully them PETA folks won't come burn my house down to free the steaks from the freezer.

Thanks for the snapper too my friend!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Man, I go and cook dinner for a while and it hit the fan.. Congrats on the Mako. Nice catch..


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Nice fish. What Bay system?


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Argo said:


> I would probably keep it also. great meat. yo sharky, Ill help pull that tampon out when we hit the docks in venice in a month. lol
> 
> make sure you let the 200 lb tuna go so I can catch it.


:rotfl:
can u say that? lol


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

That's a sweet fish Gene. A big Mako is definitely on my short list of dream fish. I've hooked into two but never got one in the boat.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bobber said:


> Nice fish. What Bay system?


dead, bloated, rotten
washed up on Xmas bay
call A&M

j/k


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

lordbater said:


> dead, bloated, rotten
> washed up on Xmas bay
> call A&M
> 
> j/k


yuk yuk tis the season.


----------



## Scott Harrison (May 16, 2006)

I'll be over Monday, I like mine well done. Nice catch


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I heard Mako is good on the grill wrapped in dolphin hide and served with turtle sauce.  

Nice catch!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I heard Mako is good on the grill wrapped in dolphin hide and served with turtle sauce.
> 
> Nice catch!


in a manatee gumbo..
fa la la la la, la la la la


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

lordbater said:


> in a manatee gumbo..
> fa la la la la, la la la la


Yummy - I better break out the good Ivory silverware!

Seriously Eugene - great pics - is that Cheeseburgers shrimp boat you were on?!
HAHAHAH


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> any ovaries showing yet?


On the Mako or the Dr. Shark? :slimer:

Nice catch Angler1......


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

lordbater said:


> in a manatee gumbo..
> fa la la la la, la la la la


I love it! :biggrin: I get so tired of this "PETA" crud... or is it "PITA"... I never can remember, and the end result is the same.... 

I support a person's right to not kill a fish, and I support a person's right to kill a fish. I do prefer a person that kills a fish do it to eat it... or give it to me properly cleaned and fresh! :tongue:

Nice catch... Only thing better would have been if you'd spearfished it... mano a fino... :wink:


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Great catch, congrats! My guess is 540 lbs.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

PETA


People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*Proper method for dressing a shark!*

Did you know that sharks do not have the ability to excrete urine?

As such to preserve the flesh for eating one should immediately bleed the animal out. This is generally accomplished by cutting off the tail. Otherwise urine transfers to the meat rendering it "funky" and in my opinion uneatible.

We not only bleed them out (very messy) but also gut them as soon as it is safe (fresh chum). Finally; whilst butchering it is *VITAL* to remove any trace of blood spots from the meat before packing this ivory white firm flesh for transport and storage.

I for one have only taken the time to preserve a sharks jaw once for the 8 year old son of a fishing friend on the occassion of his first big shark. DELICIOUS!

Properly dressed I agree with one of the other guys who stated that shark is one of the finest eating fish in the oceans. As far as I am concerned you should eat what you kill.

An easy way to prepare them is to zest lemon over a block with a little sugar and salt overnight. Grill over very hot fire to medium rare using your favorite basting sauce (oriental; memphis style; bbq; etc).

I do save the fins and when I have enough I go through the 4+ hour hassle of blanching; skinning and rendering the collagen from them for soup.

My guess is between 225-275#'s of fillets.

YUM! YUM! YUM!

1st_rate_mate


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> any ovaries showing yet?





Third Coast Fishing said:


> On the Mako or the Dr. Shark? :slimer:
> 
> Nice catch Angler1......


LMAO! I gotta give you a greenie for that one, made me laugh.

EDIT: Doh! 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Third Coast Fishing again.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

"Hey Everyone! Wahoo Extravaganza at the Flower Gardens!" Uh....yeah.....below is a typical response from this person. You're right Dr. Shark, No way they could eat ALL that meat! Heck Eugene, you shoulda tossed half of the shark overboard since you can't eat it all! Dr. Shark, you ever eat a hamburger??? What did that cow weigh??? I guess you and all of your friends ate the "whole" thing??? Give me a break brother! YOU are a MAJOR disappointment for trashing Angler1 on this report! You have NO idea how things ended up! Yeah.....you don't have a problem bringing home some big YF tuna huh???? What a hipocrit!! It stinks almost every time I read something you've typed! I guess that's because you insist on talking out your arse! 
My .02!!
GREAT CATCH EUGENE!!!!!



DRSHARK said:


> So, explain why you had to kill it. Did you want the fins for your soup, or was it a macho thing? The last one I saw get caught went entirely to waste. I suppose you and your buds can eat all that meat or I guess you can always put the jaws in the garage to collect dust. This thread is a Major Disappointment. Drshark


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Good post Outcast! I love to see a Mako jump.Nice catch


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jul 5, 2006)

****...hopefully next time that crew will know how to release an apex instead of resorting to the gaff. Another massive Mako off TX bites the dust while being a nice dinner to a few noobs whom obviously don't know a thing about preserving a species such as that. Good job guys.


Please post how that Mako tasted as soon as you can. I am extremely curious what a massive top notch breeder Mako tasted to the boy scouts that harvested it. 

Hint: If you hook a Mako half that size..eat it, tickle it, kiss it, make love to it....However, the next time you hook a Mako the size of the one pictured do us a favor and either get a crew that can handle a catch/release or stick to the bay or lagoon where you can't mess with things above your caliber. Pics don't lie....that Mako was above the crews ability.

I am no tree hugger but the harvest of that Mako is a true loss. I hope it tasted good. 

Thanks!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Ozzmosis said:


> ****...hopefully next time that crew will know how to release an apex instead of resorting to the gaff. Another massive Mako off TX bites the dust while being a nice dinner to a few noobs whom obviously don't know a thing about preserving a species such as that. Good job guys.
> 
> Please post how that Mako tasted as soon as you can. I am extremely curious what a massive top notch breeder Mako tasted to the boy scouts that harvested it.
> 
> ...


Ozzmosis do you know who you are talking about? When you figure it out you will probably want to edit your post. :smile:


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Ummmm, that's just what the tree huggers say......... Great catch Eugene....

LW


----------



## darren (Nov 27, 2005)

As my good friend Rick Babby would say.... Thank you baby Jesus for that bountiful harvest.

And for keeping that sob off of my trout stringer and legs.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think the gulf of mexico would have been better served by returning a mako that large to the breeding stock than a sport fisherman will be served for harvesting it. sharks are slow to mature and breed, and the reason so few sport fisherman catch mako sharks these days is because their numbers have been reduced dramatically over the past 50 years from over-harvesting.

this post is an objective observation on my part, and it is not meant to be an indictment of the man who took it. however, in my opinion, and in the opinion of many other conservation-minded people, mako sharks of that breeding size should always be released and never intentionally killed.


----------



## Ashton (Aug 14, 2005)

Great fish Angler 1 you should feel lucky to have caught such an awesome fish. When you are fishing the bigger the better no matter what species. You can keep one shark and that is what you did. The limp wristed, slack jawed, bunny hugging comments that you have gotten are from a man who catches as many wahoo no matter what the size. Bigger the better looking at his past bragging post. Just because wahoo are plentiful right now why not conserve before it becomes an issue. Not going to even start with YFT. Angler 1 you are going to have some great friends while you still have some mako left.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

It's quite obvious that the massive slaughter of Mako sharks by Texas recreational fishermen has driven the Mako population to become extremely depressed causing them to resort to suicide by beaching themselves in Corpus Christi Bay. We must stop the madness!

AGF


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Great catch Angler, I feel if your going to eat the fish then keep it. I have hooked 2 mako's in the last few years, I just didn't want to mess with the mean SOB's. Nobody has the right to bash if he was in his legal right to keep it and not wasting it. Again great catch Angler.


Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

If the shark had 18 red snapper in it's belly we should all buy angler 1 lunch. Are we trying to protect the snaps or not? More red snapper for us catch next summer!

I would have kept the mako in a second. Way to go and congrats.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*"If the shark had 18 red snapper in it's belly we should all buy angler 1 lunch. Are we trying to protect the snaps or not? More red snapper for us catch next summer!"...*

My seniments exactly.

*18 Red Snapper in it's gut ???!!!* That's nine 2007 limits!!!

My first thought when I read that is we need to report this to Jim Smarr and Tom Hilton...


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Freaking awesome catch! I have always tried catching them using a chuck of meat on a big hook....obviously from picture #3....I would have better luck using lots of little ones? I will adjust my strategy next time!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Just so all the so-called "protect the gulf's apex breeder blah-blah-blah" crowd doesn't get their panties in such a wad, take a close look at the pics again. The shark was a male (claspers are clearly seen), so quit yer *****in'.


----------



## no_trout russell (Jan 1, 2005)

*Enough already!!*

Get off the guys back!!

Was it legal to keep the fish? Yes.
Did he waste it? No

I'm tired of all the tree huggers on this board. I quit posting pics because of all the "save the whale" and "meat haul" comments. If you don't like it, then leave.
Fishermen pay taxes to fish & manage resources as good as anybody.

This is a fishing board for people who CATCH & EAT fish. If you are offended then get over it. Don't go away mad, just go away.

Mont,please start a PETA thread for the whiners!

Nice catch Angler1!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

REEL NUT said:


> View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knew there had to be some ovaries somewhere....

they were just hidden, eh?


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

This is a nice one


----------



## Graham Ferrell (Dec 11, 2006)

I like mine cooked in whale blubber!!


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

*He's sleeping with the Fishes?*



SEA SLOT said:


> This is a nice one


Wait till the tree huggers see that picture! Not only did ya'll kill a shark, BUT A HUMAN TOO! (I'm not EVEN going to ask what he tasted like!) :rotfl:


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Awesome catch! Congrats to you and your buddies.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Just so all the so-called "protect the gulf's apex breeder blah-blah-blah" crowd doesn't get their panties in such a wad, take a close look at the pics again. The shark was a male (claspers are clearly seen), so quit yer *****in'.


Yeah, but since when did facts become relevent to people pushing conservation issues?









Great catch, Angler1.


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Here is 126 Mako pics

http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/gallery/mako-shark


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

no_trout russell said:


> Get off the guys back!!
> 
> Was it legal to keep the fish? Yes.
> Did he waste it? No
> ...


i came into this thread and posted my opinion with some very simple facts included. i even stated that my post was my opinion, and that it in no way was it an indictment of angler1, nor was i in any way trying to cast aspersions on him for taking the mako shark. it was a legal take, and he was certainly within his rights to take it. i simply stated that it was my opinion that such a shark would be better left in the gulf of mexico to breed, and as far as i know, it still takes a male and a female to breed, therefore, the sex of the shark is irrelevant.

however, why is it that someone with a viewpoint that doesn't reflect yours can't come in here and post an opinion without being called a "tree hugger," or a "whiner," or have to listen to childish statements like, "if you don't like it, you can leave?" is it really that difficult for some of you to accept a point of view that is different from yours?

it was a nice catch and a beautiful fish, angler1. i wish you had released him, but you were certainly within your right to take him. congratulations.

mc


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*Peta*

I like this one...


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Plenty of Ovaries showing on this one. Mission Accomplished. 85 replies so far! Not bad. Glad everyone is awake. Ya'll keep it up now cause I'am going Snowboarding. My Questions got answered and I'll Buy It. Sorry Angler 1. A few of you can kiss my grits "Cause Frankly Charlotte, I Just Don't Give a Damnnn." Drshark


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

got any shark flavored popcorn ?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

DRSHARK said:


> Plenty of Ovaries showing on this one. Mission Accomplished. 85 replies so far! Not bad. Glad everyone is awake. Ya'll keep it up now cause I'am going Snowboarding. My Questions got answered and I'll Buy It. Sorry Angler 1. A few of you can kiss my grits "Cause Frankly Charlotte, I Just Don't Give a Damnnn." Drshark


"Mission Accomplished"??? Are you just trying to stir the pot and be an ***** or does it come naturally? Come on shark, that's pathetic. Happy holidays.


----------



## snappa (Aug 18, 2006)

Capt. Eugene is a charter captain who ALSO does commercial snapper fishing. It is rumored that capt. eugene likes to take clients snapper fishing during the off season with his snapper permit as well. Nice shark...how much did it sell for?


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

It looked like he came in on that bandit rig. I was going to say that if you caught him on that rig then your very lucky. I have had lots of sharks chew through my steel leaders.

Nice fish.

LJ93



Angler 1 said:


> LJ,
> 
> We did not catch it on that rig. we had a seven strand cable. we saw two swimming around the boat.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

someone catch a shark?


----------



## snappa (Aug 18, 2006)

Whatchall fiddin' to do wif dat thang...


Marlintini said:


> someone catch a shark?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Snappa,

It's rumored, it's rumored, it's rumored it's rumored. Brother you don't no squat. i don't own a BOAT or a SNAPPER permit. So if you don't know any facts then maybe keep rumor's to yourself...Or if you have enough courage you may LIST who you heard the rumor from. Yes i do CHARTERS.



snappa said:


> Capt. Eugene is a charter captain who ALSO does commercial snapper fishing. It is rumored that capt. eugene likes to take clients snapper fishing during the off season with his snapper permit as well. Nice shark...how much did it sell for?


----------



## snappa (Aug 18, 2006)

*Simmer*

Well then guess you got nothing to worry about...maybe it is that other loser charter/commercial captains boat from the GYB....you never know who is watching...


Angler 1 said:


> Snappa,
> 
> It's rumored, it's rumored, it's rumored it's rumored. Brother you don't no squat. i don't own a BOAT or a SNAPPER permit. So if you don't know any facts then maybe keep rumor's to yourself...Or if you have enough courage you may LIST who you heard the rumor from. Yes i do CHARTERS.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

and its 11:20 almost lunch time..............ahh the morning flys here


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Im with you Snappa, whats with the African american post? Hey Dr. Shark so you fish on private boats, let me know when you are down here, we can always use shared expense trips down here,


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Lumberjack93 said:


> It looked like he came in on that bandit rig. I was going to say that if you caught him on that rig then your very lucky. I have had lots of sharks chew through my steel leaders.
> 
> Nice fish.
> 
> LJ93


What is a Bandit Rig?


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Opinions are like cakeholes. Everyone's got one, noone thinks theirs stinks, there are usually several that are quick to stand up and show everyone theirs. Some are funny, some are pretty radical, and problems always start when someone starts sticking their nose where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

It's what commercial snapper fisherman fish with. They also use bandit reels (mostly electric but some are hand cranked) and can catch lots of snapper at one time. They use these on "smack" boats or as some call them, commercial snapper boats.

LJ93



ReefDonkey said:


> What is a Bandit Rig?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Nice Fish!!! But Dangit......*

That is a commercial snapper slapper! I can't believe it! I'm sorry but you could have hid the evidence...lol....

Commercial Snapper Slappin is the Reason Why it doesn't Pay to go Offshore anymore, Less your a commercial fisherman or an Outlaw!

Anyway... I wish I caught that fish! Good One!:headknock


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Great Catch Gene,
I want to go and catch one. Save me a tooth. 


MrSailfish


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

This thread is goin in meaningless endless circles.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't believe that a bunch of you are jumping on my buddy's back! I don't think the thread asked for your opinions, I thought he just wanted all of you to guess the weight of the shark.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Nice catch Angler1.

It looks to me that there are a lot of newbies on this board, some of which won't last long.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Snagged said:


> Nice catch Angler1.
> 
> It looks to me that there are a lot of newbies on this board, some of which won't last long.


i think your right Snagged,,i noticed the low post count on some of the detractors myself ,but then again,, i have a sneaking suspension that they are not using there regular handle ,would be fun to see the IP,s, hence ,the hidden ovaries


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

REEL NUT said:


> i think your right Snagged,,i noticed the low post count on some of the detractors myself ,but then again,, i have a sneaking suspension that they are not using there regular handle ,would be fun to see the IP,s, hence ,the hidden ovaries


Never thought of that........


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

This is just getting ridiculous. It was his catch, his choice to harvest it! Back off. Angler 1, once again, heck of a catch. Don't listen to these clowns trying to force their ethics onto others. Laws are in place for a reason, and you have every right to keep that catch. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> I can't believe that a bunch of you are jumping on my buddy's back! I don't think the thread asked for your opinions......


who are you to decide whether your "buddy" gets negative opinions in response, or not? if he is going to start a thread that evokes controversy, then you and he should expect responses that are controversial. whether you like it or not, not everyone may agree with the position you and he take. is it mandatory that everyone agrees with you, or can you not handle that? what is wrong with peaceful dialogue, even though we may not agree?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

> what is wrong with peaceful dialogue, even though we may not agree?


 there is not a thing wrong with it MC , i read your earlier posts and you made your opinion known ,and you did it the right way, i have the utmost respect for an opinion , in the manner that you stated it , but if you will read some of the others, they were nothing more than a personal attack, just for the sake of stirring the pot,
you know,, everyone of us can find something on a board this size , that we don't like.
its just that the majority have enough class to act like an adult, wether we feel like one or not...Mike


----------



## WTF (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice catch E. Looks about the same size as the one Bill and I lost on our last snapper trip. He put on a good show for the 10 minutes or so we fought him. Todd was out at Gunnison this past weekend and caught one he said would've probably gone over 800, they lost it right at the boat though.


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't understand how keeping 1 mako shark is controversial ? I have eaten Mako shark and it is some of the best eating there is. I might go get me a Mako. I don't see any difference in keeping this fish and a 120lb yellowfin or a 20lb mahi or a 145 lb warsaw, 7 lb speckled trout, or a 174 boone and crockett buck, I think all the negative words spoken is due to jealousy.
my guess is the Mako weighed 327 lbs.

Mrsailfish


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i will definately agree with what you just said, reel nut. there are people that have posted in this thread that could do a little more thinking before they start typing.... on both sides of the equation.

and, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Its when it moves from opinions to name calling. Also this was a report with his trophy prize in it, not a should i have kept this or not thread. Also people have been name calling about using a bandit rig, or the capt. takes people out snapper fishing in the off season with his permit, just lock this thread up and throw away the key PLEASE.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

We've only caught one Mako on my boat that we kept. I will probly not take another unless it is a monster 500 plus lbs. I didnt get anyof the meat but I wish I had. Good catch and don't worry about the critics. Your boat your decision. So it is true they travel in pairs? makes me go hmmm.

Tim


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yeah....you should've turned around .


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't recall asking for your opinion concerning my opinion either!  You sure stir up easy...I like that in a person!

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



mastercylinder said:


> who are you to decide whether your "buddy" gets negative opinions in response, or not? if he is going to start a thread that evokes controversy, then you and he should expect responses that are controversial. whether you like it or not, not everyone may agree with the position you and he take. is it mandatory that everyone agrees with you, or can you not handle that? what is wrong with peaceful dialogue, even though we may not agree?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

This has been a great thread cuz now I know who doesn't know carp about makos and fiseries in general. That male has done his job and bread many times and is now at the size that loves to target swordfish so he is a much better catch than a smaller fish that hasn't bread. Opinions are great when asked but.......


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

An Absolutely Amazing Thread ! AAAT


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wacker said:


> This has been a great thread cuz now I know who doesn't know carp about makos and fiseries in general. That male has done his job and bread many times and is now at the size that loves to target swordfish so he is a much better catch than a smaller fish that hasn't bread. Opinions are great when asked but.......


i'm very sorry. please accept my apology. geez..whatever could i have been thinking? i hope you haven't be "breading," lately.


----------



## WTF (Jul 26, 2005)

That there's funny, i dont care who ya are.


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Will Some One Please!!!!*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Empty Pocket*
_Quote:
Originally Posted by *mastercylinder*
thank you very much for the red dot, empty pocket. i'm very sorry if my opinion so offended you. that tells me so much about you. have a nice christmas.

mc

Grow Up Dude!!! It's only a fishing forum. This tells me alot about you!!_

yeah, ok....i'll grow up. thanks for setting me straight.

Someone call a (Wambulance) for this Dude!!!! He sent this to me in a private message. Come on MC tell us all how you really feel. No need to hide in private messages!!! You have a Merry Christmas......Bubba!!!

Chico


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

Mako is one of my favorite to eat and catch. I would every now and again bring in a 100lb male and we would bar-b-que inthe front yard. Big party for the invited. 
It was how I let the nieghborhood know who I liked and not. 
Once in a while I would have someone special over and once it was George Perrin. Voice of a bunch of comercials and cartoon charector. His father was famous for jonny quest and many other cartoons like Mr peabody(everyone under 50 won't know those)Great guy. But turns out he was alergic to shark. Throat closed up and almost killed him.
Scarry stuff, so find a bunch of friends and have a huge BBQ but let the newbies eat it a tiny bit at first.
I always call george and invite him for shark. Need the intertainment you know.
BigMike


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm very sorry. please accept my apology. geez..whatever could i have been thinking? i hope you haven't be "breading," lately.


There was no apology nessasary untill your last remark there. I ment no ill intent to you whatsoever. But since you broght it up my breading days are about over but Wacker jr. is 17 and will be ready to take my place in the future so don't worry.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I heard they used Pit Bulls for bait and tipped the hooks with cats they got from the free classifieds.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Mont said:


> I heard they used Pit Bulls for bait and tipped the hooks with cats they got from the free classifieds.


Mont, are you talking about my breading or the mako? Merry x-mas bro!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

If you clip the cats ears, you can also troll with them and they won't spin.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Angler 1:

Sorry, I have no guess as to the weight, however this has been an interesting post to read. I have boated a few, smaller sharks but never anything that size. I have read and always heard that Mako is probably one of the best tasting creatures in the sea. Having previously read some very educational posts on YFT's, I would hope Mont or someone will start a thread that would go into detail as to cleaning and cooking Makos. It was touched on in this thread as to urinary bladders or no urinary bladders and proper bleeding techniques, I am sure there are many of us that do not know what we do not know.
Thanks, John


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

This kind of stuff should stay in PMs. Some people don't believe in killing tuna neither. Do they rag on your goofy long winded drama Big E post?


DRSHARK said:


> So, explain why you had to kill it. Did you want the fins for your soup, or was it a macho thing? The last one I saw get caught went entirely to waste. I suppose you and your buds can eat all that meat or I guess you can always put the jaws in the garage to collect dust. This thread is a Major Disappointment. Drshark


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> I would hope Mont or someone will start a thread that would go into detail as to cleaning and cooking Makos.


I forgot to mention, the best bait was a batch of fuzzy kittens. The long fuir doesn't absorb water as fast as the short hair varities.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mont said:


> I forgot to mention, the best bait was a batch of fuzzy kittens. The long fuir doesn't absorb water as fast as the short hair varities.


You're killing me here!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

If you beat them with a bat a few times they will also have more wiggle.


Mont said:


> I forgot to mention, the best bait was a batch of fuzzy kittens. The long fuir doesn't absorb water as fast as the short hair varities.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

It also helps to have a litter from multiple toms. You get a variety of colors to choose from throughout the day.


Mont said:


> I forgot to mention, the best bait was a batch of fuzzy kittens. The long fuir doesn't absorb water as fast as the short hair varities.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

looks like we have a definate pattern, here...

multiple colors kittens

clip the ears so they don't twist the line

long hair for the longest soak time

knock them with a bat to get the action up

but most of all

TROLL FROM A COMMERCIAL SNAPPER BOAT.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My wife has a rather large cat I'd like to use as MAKO bait. Shall I bridle him up or just hook him?

FELIZ NAVIDAD!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Fsrt!!!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Good Post*



will_spear4food said:


> I love it! :biggrin: I get so tired of this "PETA" crud... or is it "PITA"... I never can remember, and the end result is the same....
> 
> I support a person's right to not kill a fish, and I support a person's right to kill a fish. I do prefer a person that kills a fish do it to eat it... or give it to me properly cleaned and fresh! :tongue:
> 
> Nice catch... Only thing better would have been if you'd spearfished it... mano a fino... :wink:


Good post there Will_spear4food. You need a green goose egg.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm very sorry. please accept my apology. geez..whatever could i have been thinking? i hope you haven't be "breading," lately.


Ha Ha Ha I love it! Too funny.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

You bridle the larger ones thru the a** so they will swim down. Head first the fish doesn't have to turn it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Save the kittens for the Mako and kittycat gumbo... use the older cats for trolling bait. You have to wire their mouths shut though or they will baloon up like a fur bouy.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm very sorry. please accept my apology. geez..whatever could i have been thinking? i hope you haven't be "*breading*," lately.


Can somebody translate this for me....is he going to bread the cats or the Makos? I always bread things before I fry them up.

Or did I misunderstand and someone is going to breed cats and Makos?


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

problem with the cats is they claw like hell when I am rigging them...but they usually hit the water feet first, go figure!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

That is why you need that big orange Keith Warren cat riggin' glove that hangs on your belt.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

My, My, My! I never realized how many so called fishermen, show their Ovaries in public so easily. I was about to name you all in this thread, but I decided to just sit back up here in the mountains and see if any of you can tell who you are on your own. If you can't, your down right stupid, cause the rest of us can. 
I'am blessed, I get to fish several times a week most weeks of the year. I fish with friends and I take friends with me on my boat. I release over 1,000 fish a year. I keep a lot of Tuna and Wahoo to give to some very fine people who are much less blessed. I was releasing Marlin and Sails at the age of 12. I would have loved to have caught this fish. I would have released it. All the Guys and Gals I fish would have released this one.

Now, I find it quite amusing to be critized so strongly by a bunch of Duffs Idiots, or Just Plain Stupid, Sniveling Morons who have never met me or fished with me. It is quite obvious that some of you do your fishing on the board rather than in real life. So spare me the petty sniveling, and please don't read my posts cause I make you sick. Now I don't mind taking a beating, but please, let someone worthwhile do it. 

Mont, I love your replys here even though you would foad before getting on a boat with me again. Merry X-Mas and a Very Happy New Year to you and your family.

Now all you MAKO KILLERS, you ain't tasted nothing yet unless you have had Mako on the grill with Heifer Dust. But I kind of doubt that very many of you will ever have the privilege of trying that. DRSHARK, Shrinks, Inc. Woodlands, Texas


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

I mainly fish deep for Makos, therefore I like to singe the hair off my cats before rigging them. Oddly enough, this singeing method will actually make a cat sound like a dog! After thoroughly dowsing the cat with gasoline, hit'em with a match and they make a big "WOOF" sound, just like a dog! TRY IT! :wink:


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

fishedz said:


> That is why you need that big orange Keith Warren cat riggin' glove that hangs on your belt.


You have given out to much reputation, bla, bla... I.O.U. GREEN! Too Funny!


----------



## Graham Ferrell (Dec 11, 2006)

This thread is starting to sound like a hate crime has occured.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

OK YOU GUY'S.. IT'S KITE FISHING NOT CAT FISHING. That whould just be a wast of good meat!!


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats gotta stink!!!

Greenie sent.



Third Coast Fishing said:


> I mainly fish deep for Makos, therefore I like to singe the hair off my cats before rigging them. Oddly enough, this singeing method will actually make a cat sound like a dog! After thoroughly dowsing the cat with gasoline, hit'em with a match and they make a big "WOOF" sound, just like a dog! TRY IT! :wink:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

DRSHARK said:


> Now all you MAKO KILLERS, you ain't tasted nothing yet unless you have had Mako on the grill with *Heifer Dust*. But I kind of doubt that very many of you will ever have the privilege of trying that. DRSHARK, Shrinks, Inc. Woodlands, Texas


MAN!!! You eat Heifer Dust? I have always tried my best to keep that stuff off my boots, I can't believe you eat that on your Mako steaks!

I think somebody is spreading some serious Heifer Dust here!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> looks like we have a definate pattern, here...
> 
> multiple colors kittens
> 
> ...


There is a well known shark fisherman from the south Texas that was rumored to go around and pick up all of the free kittens he could find in the classifieds and use them for shark bait.(This was back in the 70's) I cant prove it but I did hear from several that it was common practice back then... That went on until someone figured that fluffy's baby kitties werent all going to the farm to catch mice...


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

wacker said:


> OK YOU GUY'S.. IT'S KITE FISHING NOT CAT FISHING. That whould just be a wast of good meat!!


Click on "Go Advanced", then on the bottom right of the page, you should see a selection that will say "Spell Check"! TRY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hairout:

P.S. I'll save you my unused cats!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

nice fish
276 lbs 16 ounces
mite of saved a surfers life


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

DRSHARK said:


> Mont, I love your replys here even though you would foad before getting on a boat with me again. Merry X-Mas and a Very Happy New Year to you and your family.


My best to you and yours, this Holiday Season, Vance. The next boat I plan to get on is being custom built. I am picking it up in late Feb., in Plymouth, MA.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Third Coast Fishing said:


> Click on "Go Advanced", then on the bottom right of the page, you should see a selection that will say "Spell Check"! TRY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hairout:
> 
> P.S. I'll save you my unused cats!


Keep the cat I want your pigs!!!
Oh, sorry I missed a key, I guess my fingers are sore from making you money today and scouting cranes while you were sitting on you arse.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

*Oh man!*



zihuatanejo said:


> problem with the cats is they claw like hell when I am rigging them...but they usually hit the water feet first, go figure!


I almost spit my drink all over the puter screen reading that! Good one!

ooooops 367 lbs 7 oz sorry, almost forgot


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Cats make the best ********** from what i am told.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Ya didn't hear it from me.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

wacker said:


> Ya didn't hear it from me.


Now That's a scale of a differant color.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's nice to see that this thread is starting to get a sense of humor.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

wacker said:


> Ya didn't hear it from me.


How come you didn't release that gator? Some kind of macho thing, huh? Well, if you was a REAL MAN, you would have reached down in his mouf and unhooked him, put a little "tussin" on the wound and watched him swim away!


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

i was told all the animal shelters have to close in south la. during gator season. Due to numerous kitty adoptions. Tie to a tree and come back tomm. a gator will be waiting.


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jul 5, 2006)

Ozzmosis said:


> ****...hopefully next time that crew will know how to release an apex instead of resorting to the gaff. Another massive Mako off TX bites the dust while being a nice dinner to a few noobs whom obviously don't know a thing about preserving a species such as that. Good job guys.
> 
> Please post how that Mako tasted as soon as you can. I am extremely curious what a massive top notch breeder Mako tasted to the boy scouts that harvested it.
> 
> ...


Daaaamnn....Ok listen up....I made a post to get this thread going and in turn I get blasted with anti-greenies! 17 pages long and I see I am in the red. For shame!

Stop killing apex preditors FFS!

*'You have -556 Reputation points.'*

*17 pages? Come on now...I shold be +556 if there was any sense of humor left in this world.*


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Ozzmosis,
Your post wasn't funny nor was it appropiate, the same can be said for a number of others on this thread.
You were dumb enough to stick your neck out, so others have swung the axe.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

zihuatanejo said:


> problem with the cats is they claw like hell when I am rigging them...but they usually hit the water feet first, go figure!


Absolutley funny. The best method yet. If I knew how to send you a greenie I would, but haven't figured it out yet. LMAO


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice catch Angler 1. How about guinea pigs,... got a great squeal.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> it's nice to see that this thread is starting to get a sense of humor.


along those lines.......

this is from another mssg board......

http://www.toilette-humor.com/christmas/christmas_balloons.shtml

reminded me o'Lovable Louise' after the hot coal hit'er


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

ozzmossis you are in the green now. 

offshoreman, where is your nice avatar?


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I got tired of it. I got a new one my wife found just need to load it. Hows your boat coming? and when will you be passing me out of the jettys.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

I know sometimes I give away too many secrets, but, scothguard the kittens. They float better and it's easier to deny they were in the water when you get caught.
The best method to bait and catch Mako's is to fish arround 80 ft deep. They patrol at about 100ft. It's so cool to see a Mako attack from the depths. But they don't see a small bait so well at that distance. They come up after the bait because the noise from the boat draws them in.
I large Mako bait aka swordfish that is sunning can be much larger then the shark. It gets it tail bit off in the first attack. Then the shark will eat what it wants and leave the rest to other sharks.
To prep a large Mako remember to stab and then cut from under the skin. That way only one person has to sharpen the knife your not useing. Cut up in steaks and cut out the red meat next to the spine. If you help someone and they throw away the finns. Tell them you want them for your cat. They once skined and cut with a cookie cutter are so good breaded and fried like scallops.
Make sure to cook the shark fast and hot. Mostly cook the out side of the meat to the point of grill lines. So steaks are best one in. or less.
I have seen them marinaded in italian dressing for a few minutes. Not bad at all.
BigMike


----------



## j.g. (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks bigmike... best post so far. i actually learned something i can use.:cheers: . this has been the best thread all year. angler1 should get a years worth of greenies for starting it. 

Merry Christmas to all and tight lines ...jim


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I sure can use some GREENIES.........


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Well looky here. I gues he rally tald allus mo-rons a thang er two. He sho is mo smartern me. I gis dat's cuz heeza doc? I shure am glad he is releasing all those fish. That means there will be more for me to eat.









DRSHARK said:


> My, My, My! I never realized how many so called fishermen, show their Ovaries in public so easily. I was about to name you all in this thread, but I decided to just sit back up here in the mountains and see if any of you can tell who you are on your own. If you can't, your down right stupid, cause the rest of us can.
> I'am blessed, I get to fish several times a week most weeks of the year. I fish with friends and I take friends with me on my boat. I release over 1,000 fish a year. I keep a lot of Tuna and Wahoo to give to some very fine people who are much less blessed. I was releasing Marlin and Sails at the age of 12. I would have loved to have caught this fish. I would have released it. All the Guys and Gals I fish would have released this one.
> 
> Now, I find it quite amusing to be critized so strongly by a bunch of Duffs Idiots, or Just Plain Stupid, Sniveling Morons who have never met me or fished with me. It is quite obvious that some of you do your fishing on the board rather than in real life. So spare me the petty sniveling, and please don't read my posts cause I make you sick. Now I don't mind taking a beating, but please, let someone worthwhile do it.
> ...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

come on guys. I odn't understand why people are busting Angler1's chops here. There have been other people post up Mako catches with photos of a flying gaff stuck in the head attached. It's still legal to keep a shark, right?

People do eat makos, it's not like it's a tiger shark that's not even edible here.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Just don't understand why so many confuse "what is legal" with "what is right". Clearly some of us think it is OK if the government says it is OK - really scary logic.
Don't know if it made sense to kill this fish or not - but don't tell me you had the "right".


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

John R said:


> Just don't understand why so many confuse "what is legal" with "what is right". Clearly some of us think it is OK if the government says it is OK - really scary logic.
> Don't know if it made sense to kill this fish or not - but don't tell me you had the "right".


 He had the legal right to kill that fish.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Has anyone seen Martin's article this month in GCC? It should be a must read about what's wrong with our attitudes.


----------



## Rode Warrior (Apr 25, 2006)

I enjoy reading all the different opinions, except the ones who feel they have to mount a personal attack and be nasty.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> Has anyone seen Martin's article this month in GCC? It should be a must read about what's wrong with our attitudes.


I don't get that mag... is there a link to the article?


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

What a great catch! I saw Mako steaks at a local seafood market. As long as it is commercially available, people should not worry about keeping a fish like that. 

I do, however believe that you should only keep fish or animals that are intended to be eaten. I think that is an official man law.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't get that mag... is there a link to the article?


it's available on line for $25 a year. www.gulfcoastconnections.com

The printed one is the highlight of my month when it comes to mail.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

On a side note but still on Mako Shark. Get Fred Archers book if you can called the Grim Ripper. It follows the life of a mako shark from the time it eats it's litter mates in the womb.
Fiction but good fiction. A lot to learn in the story.
He's big on not killing Makos, but I kill in moderation. I try to kill males and let as many of both go free as healthy as i can. Started rigging wire shark rigs with circle hooks just for that reason.
If I caught a mako shark that would be a world record i would still let it go. It's not like I fish for records. I sometimes kick the ball out of the rough or from behind the tree. Don't have a problem with the IGFA it's just I fish for fun. Not for records. Beside when you let an 800lb fish got somehow becomes a grander. Bring a grander to the dock and it shrinks to 800 on the scale.
Too unfulfilling.
In CA we have way too many bears. Came walking out of the woods and a DFG guy says, did you see the bear? 
Yeah it was a big 500lb boar.
did you shoot it?
No
Why Not?!!!
Too lazy to pack it out.
Would you have shot it if it was small?!!!
No, who needs a small rug for everybody to make fun of.
Then why do you chase bear at all??
Because it's fun.
The difference here is that so many bear overpopulate the mountains and cause the poor DFG guy grief all year. And I'm a bad guy for not Harvesting a Bear I wouldn't eat anyhow.
I'm the bad guy. So every body has a different view of killing bear or sharks, I won't pick on someone for killing something if they don't give me a hard time for not killing something.
A 400lb Mako is too much work, for me. but if I get an 80lb Mako then I'm a baby killer. They belong to everybody so we have a duty to conserve them but also we have a right to take them. Sure it's a grey line but I did not see Mako lining the doc under the posed shark.
Am I the only one who keeps a big tuna and releases a bunch if they will live released?
On this board I think maybe a bunch of guys release healthy tuna. They don't kill all the fish for a picture of an overflowing box. If I catch a 200+ tuna I would keep it, and post it.
The big question would be I think how do you get -999 rating on 26 post???


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> it's available on line for $25 a year. www.gulfcoastconnections.com
> 
> The printed one is the highlight of my month when it comes to mail.


My wife will be pleased if I get another fishing/hunting mag in the mail next month...LOL I'll have to put in my order.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> The big question would be I think how do you get -999 rating on 26 post???


Well, here's an example.



> Clearly some of us think it is OK if the government says it is OK - really scary logic.


The government makes it a crime to murder another person. Are you for allowing murder? The law is the law, and we all have our rights under it. Don't ***** about the law under the guise of "scary logic".


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

What happened here????? I thought we were talking about fishing! Or perhaps we are frustrated with the fact that the seas aren't allowing us to do what we do best. 

Kill Fish
AGF


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Great catch, Eugene and thanks for the pix. For all you whiz-ants who think it's so horrible to kill one, write NMFS. Or call dial a prayer. And if you don't know who Angler1 is he has forgotten more about fishing Texas Gulf waters than you will ever know, unless your name is maybe Eliot Cundieff. 

If I caught one on sportfishing tackle, I'd probably try to release it, depending on the percieved health of the fish, but I don't fish for a living and it's not gut hooked on 700# cable. 

And someone enlighten me. What is the legal issue with a commercial fishing boat taking "sports" out on a legal fishing trip? I haven't found anything in the CFRs that makes it illegal. 

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night. May Santy bring you some mako steaks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice catch...........congrats


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

i couldnt resist, i am bored stuck in amarillo for three more days.





=


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Holy Cow

Nineteen pages of educational reading at work. I just have two things to add

First Angler, nice shark. I would have done the same thing and I wish I could see something like that in person.

Second Would a Mako steak be just as good stuffed with Spotted Owl? 

I cant remember who said it but this is the best post of the year IMO.

Merry Christmas Everyone

John


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*Shark-bit*

You guys are all suckers. remember when Sharklips p**sed me off?
That's all he came on this thread to do. talk some s***, and stir the pot.
I've determined that's what gets him off. He's older than dirt, anyway.
Once again we have all been caught in the shark net after just 1 post on the 1st page. If you don't like him, Ignore him,he'll go away.......

Now, back to the Fish. That's a **** fine trophy. for the record, I'da kept
it, KILLED IT, and ATE IT! some very good Meat prep info on this too,
had no idea sharks cant pee. LOL!(pun intended) I wonder how the meat texture
compares to whale shark. hmmmmm.
Merry Christmas to all.
-Brian


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

The Dam_ longliners have killed most of them (Sharks). The Commercial Fishing Boys have killed way more than Recreational Anglers. 

Remember who is killing our Sport and it is not the Rod and Reel. Ban Commercial Red Snapper Fishing NOW in the Gulf of Mexico. More food for the Makos.lol


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I just made the mistake of LMAO about pages 14-16. My Wife heard, and she's 
a "cat person". I can hear her coming now, along w/ about 800 tiny footsteps......
That "sew their mouth shut or they'll balloon up". ha ha. I'm still laughing!
good thing my cats can't read. I'm still wondering how many times this thread has switched topics. BTW, when using kitties in your spread, would you put the
calico's short/siamese-long, or vice-versa? Or, just white himalayans all around.
Can you pitch a kitten-rig with an LX? so many questions....
-Brian


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Lite-Liner, you have amazed us once again with your Utter Stupidity. It became obvious in the Drshark Banned from TIFF Board post. But once again you show your colors. You my friend are the Epitome of Goober Heads. You just stole the Super Dufus Award of the Year from Disgusted for you displays of uncontrollability. You sure do know how to take the bait. The judges said this Fool surely deserves the award and apologize to Disgusted for dethroning him.



lite-liner said:


> You guys are all suckers. remember when Sharklips p**sed me off?
> That's all he came on this thread to do. talk some s***, and stir the pot.
> I've determined that's what gets him off. He's older than dirt, anyway.
> Once again we have all been caught in the shark net after just 1 post on the 1st page. If you don't like him, Ignore him,he'll go away.......
> ...


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

Once again I am totaly amazed by lite-liner. Sew the mouth shut on a cat????
Any good cat fisherman will tell you to troll the cat backwards as not to lose the sonic affect of the cat.
It's like those guys that take the batteries out of EAL's just to make them catch more fish.
It's a slap in the face of technology!
Also you have to match the hatch. Two cats won't do the trick. You need at least nine cats of different colors to match the different baits and light conditions for that day.
Lite-liner once again you have shown us all you have no clue when it comes to cat-fishing!
In total discust, 
BigMike:spineyes:


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Looks like John R is lighting his Christmas tree up with solid red lights this year.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

There's a good chance we could make it to #200 today! From the perspective of a neewbie this board rocks. Keep the dream alive!!!
AGF


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

TEXANS WIN, TEXANS WIN, TEXANS WIN,




finally.

Well when i started the thread is was just for people to view pictures and guess the weight of the shark, oh well MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*think I'm gonna change my handle to shark-baiter*

LMFAO!!!!!!!
THE SONIC EFFECT! EXCELLENT! Maybe we can use dr. shark's 
"snowboard" as a planer board. Snowboarding, ya right. can you imagine that?
Stocking cap, Oakleys, board shorts, and green dress socks. HAHAHAHAHA!
-Brian


----------



## spotsndots1 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice catch Eugene....never saw you post the weight of the fish yet....or did you? I missed it....I guess.....talk to you soon...time to go YFT fishing! Can't wait...my reels are ready! Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

I just browsed through ths thread and have a few points I need to remind myslef with.


Not to self: 

Mako's like multi colored cats for bait.

Stuff with spotted owl for best results on the grill.

Drshark thinks tubing the bunny hill is busting 60' cliff jumps on a snowboard.

Most important note to self:

Now I need to go catch a shark, and soon. I need my fix.

Nice catch BTW, and I say it tips the scale at around 3 bills. Of course that can rise to 4 - 6 bills after you tell the story a few times. lol

LC


----------



## littleshrimp (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice shark DAD


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

The best post so far!! #200


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I cant do this anymore, my side hurts and I need to wrap gifts
good night all, & Merry Christmas to all 2coolers from the king of all fools
-BRIAN


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

BigMikes809 said:


> Any good cat fisherman will tell you to troll the cat backwards as not to lose the sonic affect of the cat. BigMike:spineyes:


 Come on Big Mike...you know you can't do that! They fill up with water too fast and look like a big, overstuffed hair ball once they float to the surface! :tongue:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Wrapping fins takes some talent. The first few years I just used plastic wrap with red tissue to finish of the wrap but the kids always guessed what they were getting. Now, I wrap in plastic but I place in a large box using kittens to fill in the extra space. I've been able to surprise most of those receiving my special gift. Long hairs make the best packing material.

Merrry Merry Christmas
AGF


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

Chuck, Chuck, Chuck, remember the second rule of cat trolling.
One small cork for males and two for females. Retain with a small amount of duct tape.
Third rule no hooks on the claws only the nose, because the cat pulls the hooks away at the last moment.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

En Fuego said:


> Hey Eugene -
> 
> Don't listen to the limp wristed weenies - they OBVIOUSLY are ignorant about the absolutely fantastic meat that comes from a Mako - could be the best table fair in the whole ocean.
> 
> Great catch!! I'll go shark fishing with you ANYTIME!


Oh Lord, I haven't waded through all the hate posts but I KNOW that Mako is some great eating. I caught one 160 lbs 6 years ago and it was some of the best eating I've ever had. It fought like a champ and jumped several times. Before that, I had only seen one other landed and that was on my uncles 61' boat in 1978. He caught it, landed it, killed it and we cleaned it quickly. We were eating Mako in the galley before we ever got back to port and I loved it. When I landed mine, it was NOT going back into the deep blue. I love sharks and tag them for the Apex Predator program. I also love to eat some of them. Some get tagged and released, some get tagged on the grill.

Next to Ling, Mako is the best table fare in the GOM. I gave ya some greenies just because it's a fine catch.


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

The only good shark is a dead shark


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, you sure do. In fact you were the fastest. That time of the Month?


DRSHARK said:


> My, My, My! I never realized how many so called fishermen, show their Ovaries in public so easily.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I was really wanting to keep that distinction. I really means a lot to me, coming from you. :spineyes:


DRSHARK said:


> Lite-Liner, you have amazed us once again with your Utter Stupidity. It became obvious in the Drshark Banned from TIFF Board post. But once again you show your colors. You my friend are the Epitome of Goober Heads. You just stole the Super Dufus Award of the Year from Disgusted for you displays of uncontrollability. You sure do know how to take the bait. The judges said this Fool surely deserves the award and apologize to Disgusted for dethroning him.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I know this is "the Bluewater Board" but where would be the best place to catch shark from inshore,the surf,the jetties,?????


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Clearlake......lol


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mr.robo57 said:


> I know this is "the Bluewater Board" but where would be the best place to catch shark from inshore,the surf,the jetties,?????


the high island surf.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I would pick the surf on national seashor, aka PINS


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

Mako shark was on the menu at McCormick & Schmick's seafood restaurant in Uptown Houston when I went there a couple weeks. Mako shark must taste good if it is being served in a place like that.

Nice catch!!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

tastes like nutria rat kinda


----------



## Ashton (Aug 14, 2005)

Argo nailed it when he said PINS. You can look at a recent trip some **** good anglers took about 2 weeks ago on extremecoast.com. There might be a link to it under the shark forum on this site. Second place I would try would be Bob Hall Pier. Just my opinion I am sure you will get a more educational answer from Dr. Shark he knows everything. Sure hope I spelled right and used proper grammar.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

mr.robo57 said:


> I know this is "the Bluewater Board" but where would be the best place to catch shark from inshore,the surf,the jetties,?????


High Island has tons of 4 to 6 footers.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys,gona take my 8yr old and let him feel a real hook up!!Then hopefully get a real fill up for supper!!


----------



## Graham Ferrell (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that was mean!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

And Dr. Shark now has another enemy









mr.robo57 said:


> Thanks guys,gona take my 8yr old and let him feel a real hook up!!Then hopefully get a real fill up for supper!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

mr.robo57 said:


> Thanks guys,gona take my 8yr old and let him feel a real hook up!!Then hopefully get a real fill up for supper!!


Be sure to bleed it out real well. There's plenty of info on that around here if you do a search.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

John R said:


> Just don't understand why so many confuse "what is legal" with "what is right". Clearly some of us think it is OK if the government says it is OK - really scary logic.
> Don't know if it made sense to kill this fish or not - but don't tell me you had the "right".


He had the right.


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

snappa said:


> Whatchall fiddin' to do wif dat thang...


he gownaa focus..! focus...? bofus...?


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I just figured I hadn't posted on this thread yet, so I didn't want to be left out!


----------

